# Mac OS X 10.4.4 - 10.4.7 Intel / AMD ?



## akrite (2. September 2006)

Moin,
ich würde gerne mein Wissen erweitern und auf meinem Notebook(HP - AMD) zu dem besch... XP noch ein OSX installieren, nur woher kann ich kostengünstig eine entsprechende Version bekommen ? Und was kostet der Spass ?

Grüße
Andreas


----------



## Wolfsbein (2. September 2006)

Mac OS X gibts bei Apple fuer ca. 120 Euro. Allerdings weiss ich nicht, ob die in a box Version schon Intelkompatibel ist, da die neuen Macs ja alle mit einer Installations DVD ausgeruestet werden. Zudem hat Apple das OS nicht fuer Fremdrechner freigegeben. Es geht zwar, aber soweit ich weiss nur fuer aeltere Versionen. Zudem ist es rechtlich eine Grauzone, wenn nicht sogar illegal.


----------



## Gumbo (2. September 2006)

Ich glaube nicht, dass sich Mac OS X ohne weiteres auf Nicht-Apple-Systemen installieren lässt. Zwar haben das schon einige geschafft, doch das wahrscheinlich nur durch selbst zusammengesetzte oder umgeschriebene Installationsdateien.


----------



## Iceripper (2. September 2006)

Hi,

soweit ich weiß geht das nicht.
Hab meine Mac OSX DVD´s ma nem Kollege ausgeliehen, der wollte das Versuchen, hat es aber auch nach einem Monat nicht geschafft.
Ich glaub es gibt ein Emulator der die alte Power PC Architektur emuliert, OSX läuft aber mehr als bescheiden darauf, so das man sich kein Bild von dem OS machen kann.
Kauf dir doch n Mac Mini oder n altes iBook, dann kommst du in den vollen genaus dieses OS 

Greetz Andy


----------



## Erpel (3. September 2006)

Also nur um das mal eben klar zu stellen:

Mit der Intel-Version von OS X geht es. Allerdings ist es absolut illegal, es sei denn man ist Entwickler bei Apple 

Es ist zwar schön dass du dich für die Welt außerhalb des Windows-Tellerrands interessierst, aber für OS X muss man nun mal (Leider?) Hardware von Apple kaufen.

Wenn du dich kostengünstig mal nach Windowsalternativen umsehen möchtest, versuch doch mal Ubuntu. Das ist eine Linux-Distribution die mittlerweile mindestens genauso einfach zu installieren ist wie Windows.

http://www.ubuntu.com/

Gruß Philipp


----------



## Wolfsbein (3. September 2006)

Erpel hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ...
> Mit der Intel-Version von OS X geht es. Allerdings ist es absolut illegal, es sei denn man ist Entwickler bei Apple ...


Wie bereits von mir gesagt.


----------



## meilon (25. November 2006)

Da es ja wegen illegalität verboten ist, Links zu posten, sag ich dir einfach mal das Stichwort Mac OS X und einfach noch deine Prozessor Architektur hinzufügen, du solltest was finden 

-meilon


----------

